#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-05-20
<douglasawh-work> any thoughts as to why VNC wouldn't work when ssh does work?  I clicked the "make it 'just work'" button in the GNOME3 menu (I assume GNOME3 and not Ubuntu-specific, anyway)
<douglasawh-work> does anyone know if moving to Natty would make using three monitors easier?
<douglasawh-work> I'm on Maverick now and the third one isn't picked up
<douglasawh-work> 2 "VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV610 [Radeon HD 2400 XT]" VGA entries from lspci
<nickmoeck> douglasawh-work: well, there *is* a new version of X, so I imagine that there's a possibility that it could work better
<davidLP_44_ashla> Someone see's this message let me know. Its my first time on this
<douglasawh-work> davidLP_44_ashla: I see it
<douglasawh-work> need help with something?
<davidLP_44_ashla> thanks
<twopoint718> Where'd you find out about ubuntu-us-wi? (just curious)
<davidLP_44_ashla> found ubuntu online and started checkin out the chat and here I am
<davidLP_44_ashla> well, I found it in the network option of my Xchat
<twopoint718> if you're in or around madison you can come check out the ubuntu hour http://www.meetup.com/madlug/events/18771451/ tomorrow
<davidLP_44_ashla> that sucks because I use to live in madison but moved back to Ashland wi
<twopoint718> ah, okay. "Hi" anyway :)
<davidLP_44_ashla> Yeah, thanks for taking the time
<douglasawh-work> ok, I guess I'll see what happens with the upgrade
<douglasawh-work> on upgrade I got a samba error and it asked me to submit a bug report which I did
<douglasawh-work> this is not interesting - samba (at least my shares) works
<douglasawh-work> however, the bug report said this: "NonfreeKernelModules: fglrx"
<douglasawh-work> do you think that could be causing the third monitor not to show up?
<douglasawh-work> ft
<douglasawh-work> it's definitely worse now and I didn't change anything.  I can't even do dual monitors properly anymore.
<douglasawh-work> I'm going to remove fglrx and see what happens
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-05-21
<douglasawh-work> removing fglrx fixed one thing, but I'm going to go back to Windows at work...at least on the main machine.  Sadly, I don't have time to figure this out
<douglasawh-work> should I give wayland a go?
<spikeb> no
#ubuntu-us-wi 2016-05-21
<WARDEN> hi
<tsimonq2> hello WARDEN :)
